# Christmas in Dubai



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

As a lot of you have probably spent time in Dubai over Christmas I wondered what you did and what the weather was like in day/ night [may have family out] I have looked at general weather but its not specific...
I have just recieved Dubai Explorer for residents and it is a marvelous book with tons of information -reccomended from this forum.
Other question is it says that swimming in the sea can be dangerous due to a undercurrent - is this true?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

mardigras said:


> As a lot of you have probably spent time in Dubai over Christmas I wondered what you did and what the weather was like in day/ night [may have family out] I have looked at general weather but its not specific...
> I have just recieved Dubai Explorer for residents and it is a marvelous book with tons of information -reccomended from this forum.
> Other question is it says that swimming in the sea can be dangerous due to a undercurrent - is this true?



The weather at Christmas time is generally really nice ( I think so anyway)
Last Christmas, it sat around low 20's - mid teens.
Some of the nights were cool, and definately needed long tops in the malls, as they were freezing.

Yes, like many beaches in the world, some here have strong under currents and rips.
Use common sense when swimming - dont swim at night, dont swim after drinking alcohol, if caught in a rip, dont fight it-swim across it, or float along with it. etc.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Does everyone trim up with trees and lights etc? 
How long do most people stay in Dubai?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes..all trees decorated, and you can buy real and fake trees.
Last year didnt seem as festive as Eid Al Adha was around the same time.

Not sure what you mean how long people stay _ on holidays or with work ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll find that all the malls and shops have Xmas decorations and Xmas songs will also be played. There are Santa's grottoes too.

The weather around Xmas has been nice the last few years and I was swimming in the sea a few days beforehand last year.

Most hotels do big lunches (book well ahead for the best places) and many hotels will provide a Xmas dinner 'take away' service for a reasonable price if you want to be at home, but don't want to cook.

-


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

I am giving up an allotment here, as I love gardening /growing things, is this possible [narrowed down to pots] or is too hot for tomatos etc


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You'll find that all the malls and shops have Xmas decorations and Xmas songs will also be played. There are Santa's grottoes too.
> -


I had hoped to escape a bit of that. The Santa's aren't drunk like those in the States are they?


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope to find ot this year.


----------

